# Pain during sex



## Alc1991 (Dec 7, 2016)

Diagnosed with ibs about a year ago, got sent to a dietician which said try low fodmap. I did, it helped some symptoms (less bloating which equalled less pain daily). Going to the loo was never right still, mixture or C and D.

Around the same time as stomach symptoms, which include pain, bloating, nausea, cramps, fatigue. I get a pain during sex, its so sharp and once it's been 'hit' it hurts for a while. Went back to GP and she's not really sure as bloods all okay, but is sending me for a US scan.

Just wondering whether anyone else has this with ibs or whether it's anything else?


----------



## lscottland (Jan 6, 2017)

I get these pains as well. My doctor (and GYN) both have told me it can be from any inflammation you may be experiencing in your lower intestine. So if your having an episode of IBS, the intestine flairs up and you don't feel it until you're applying.... ahem... abdominal pressure. US is always good, but if thats clear this could be why.


----------



## mela414 (Mar 13, 2017)

Your gyn should check you for PFD (Pelvic floor dysfunction) sometimes the Pelvic floor muscles get so tight that sex hurts. A warm bath before and maybe even a muscle relaxant can help. You can have IBS and PFD at the same time as everything is so close. Just a thought


----------



## mintflower (Jan 9, 2016)

Only a specialist can help you with your concern. It is better to undergo series of test to know exactly the etiology of the pain,


----------



## ccoleman (Apr 10, 2017)

Talk to your doctor about how you can manage your IBS-there are many ways to reduce symptoms, including changing your diet, medication, stress reduction and behavioral therapy. "No one knows why, but it appears that when IBS is treated, vaginal pain during sex gets better as well


----------



## Marie Msb (Jun 8, 2014)

I'm experiencing the same thing!!! It "hits" you and it ebbs away after 3-5 minutes leaving you sweaty, nauseous and drained?!! I'm also havig it after I pass stool, weather its soft ot hard, it makes no difference! I've marked on my ca,ander when I get the pain and it's every 2 months and after my 14th day of my cycle. I stopped taking the pill to see if it would change, no such luck for the moment.... It isn't endometriosis, I also did a endovaginal ultrasound, nothing there other than pelvic varices (varices pelviennes in french... not sure how to say it in english) on my left side...


----------



## gracelloyd (Jul 7, 2017)

I have had IBS-D for nearly 2 years after getting a parasite overseas. However recently I have also experienced sharp vaginal pain, especially throughout sex. I went to a gyneacologist who diagnosed me with valvodynia, which is hypersensitive nerve endings in the vagina. Maybe this is something you should explore?

There are also some articles online and some posts on here about the link between IBS and valvodynia, which I'm going to explore and may help you as well


----------



## Ruthohm (Apr 12, 2018)

Have had ibs for several years and lower pelvic pain. Am post menopausal and intercourse has been most painful (not had intercourse for some time). Pap smears have also been painful. Last pap smear nearly killed me but all was normal there. Have had full ct scan over lower pelvis and stomach, ultra sounds of ovaries - all normal. Blood tests all normal. Husband very understanding. Amazing really. Have refused hormonal replacement therapy...risks too great there I think. Sometimes can't tell whether lower pelvic pain is ibs, urinary tract ( have had a couple of infections recently which is unusal) or vaginal. So frustrating cos you start to live with low level pain all the time. I have kept going back to GP who I feel can see me coming but doesn't seem to have any other suggestions than the colofac medication which I take three times per day.


----------

